# Coughing/gagging



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Just wanted to see if anyone has any suggestions. My vet is closed and one of my goldens has been coughing and gagging off and on all day today. She threw up in her kennel at some point last night, but it was just saliva. She acts like she has something in her throat, but I can't see anything. She ate this morning and has been drinking. I don't know if this is something that can wait until the morning or not. Any suggestions?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Won't your vet take emergency phone calls? I know mine will call back if I am concerned about anything. Then he/she can direct you on whether to seek medical attention at an emergency facility.


----------



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

When I called she just said that as long as she is eating and drinking and not vomiting that she should be ok. I just worry...she has been sleeping a lot today and that is not normal, she is usually up running around driving me crazy


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Kennel Cough maybe? I know my friend's dog that has KC has been coughing up a lot of saliva and still eats and drinks normally.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds like kennel cough to me, as well. I'd give a non-narcotic cough suppressant like robitussin, and get her to the vet when they are open.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There really is no real treatment for kennel cough. Most forms are caused by a virus. The vet might give you antibiotics to prevent a secondary infection. 

Anyone know why they don't give antivirals (like Tamiflu) to dogs? That seems like a billion dollar market for any drug firm that develops and markets it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sadie had KC but would still eat and play, all she ever threw up was saliva


----------



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

How long does it usually take to get rid of it? My other golden has had a bordetella vaccine, but my cocker has not, can they get it also?


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Could also be allergies, Maggie has been hacking a little lately because of the pollen in the air. Its covering everything here, I went outside this am and my jeep had a yellow film all over it. Maggies eyes are draining a little too.


----------



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

We went to the vet this morning and she does have kennel cough, wish I knew where she got it from. We haven't taken her anywhere for quite a while, who knows...at least she will get some relief now from the coughing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear she will be on the mend!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

At least now you know....I was thinking allergies like Amber was too....especially in Springfield...STL is horrible in the spring with the pollen and such. Glad she'll be ok.


----------

